# Shopsmith Joint Matic - Horizonal Router



## GaryK

Thanks for the review. I've never seen one before.


----------



## motthunter

i imagine it works well, but how safe is it to use?


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review. there is another horizontal router table that is now manufactured. if i can find the link i'll post it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

oh here it is http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?mlcs.htm


----------



## Chipncut

Nice find Dan.

MLCS sells the same one as Eagle.

Someday I'll show you a picture of the horizontal router I made.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is the one MLCS sells.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Dan;

I recall considering one of these I guess close to twenty years ago, (complete guess). I never did buy it, and now I kind of regret it.

Thanks for the review.

Lee


----------



## Karson

Never seen one. thanks for the review.


----------



## DanYo

safety is always a concern.

it has an exposed router bit.

all I can say is I'm very careful and have never been hurt using it.

I always follow these rules:

never use power tools when you are tired or sleepy

never use power tools under the influence of alchohol or other things like drugs … legal or otherwise

If it doesn't look safe or feel right … there is always another way.


----------



## tenontim

This is a horizontal mortiser I made, based on a plan by Yeung Chan. I modified the depth adjustment mechanism to use a bolt, instead of clamping to the work bench. I've used this for years and it works very well. The only thing different about it's use is, you feed the work with the rotation of the bit, instead of against it. Other wise you get a lot of splintering. I made the sliding table a little tight, to prevent it from sucking the work into the bit.


----------



## motthunter

looks like something easy to make and use. I may have to take a crack at it.


----------



## DanYo

I also found a Shopsmith miter gage that fits the Joint Matic. ... Ebay ,, where else. I've also made jigs and special fixtures for different projects.


----------



## dlcarver

My uncle use to have a shopsmith way back when (in the 1950's and '60"s. He could change it into a table saw, a lathe, router, and I think it even jointed and planed smaller pieces. I remember, it was a fabulous machine, but every time you wanted to do something, you had to tear down that set-up to go to the other one…...then if you had to come back to that set-up…....whewww….what a waste of time etc.
Nice post Dan
Dave


----------



## pinkiewerewolf

Shopsmith makes an OverArm Pin Router. (ignore the Pin part for now because it does so many more functions) 
http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/rm_overarmpinrouter.htm

The beauty of the OPR is that it functions in the horizontal configuration also.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

Cool. Is this like the multi router that David marks uses? I don't get why the horizontal-ness of it helps to do things, what is the main reason of haveing it mounted horizontaly?


----------



## pinkiewerewolf

WSF, I think joinery (like dovetails) is a great function for the horizontal routing systems. You can see the work, it isn't underneath your work piece. 
BTW, I received my Overhead Pin Router from Shopsmith yeasterday morning. 
When I get the opportunity, I'll experiment with it in the horizontal mode.


----------



## reible

Hi,

Just happened to be looking at some reviews tonight and spotted this one. The second and third photo just happens to be one that I took of my Joint-Matic. A little surprised to see them here!

It was one of those machines I wanted but couldn't afford back then. Thought I'd never get one but then came e-bay. Horizontal routers are a good addition to a shop in my opinion and this happens to be one of best. If you happen to get a bevel miter gauge with it you can do dovetail corner picture frames. Of course it does all the other stuff that you want from a horizontal machine too.

I have posted quite a few photos over at the shopsmith site if you would like to see more.

BTW it does have a guard that covers the bit as someone seemed a bit worried about that. And as was mentioned the dust collection is great! It is normally a stand alone tool but I have adapted mine to sit like a SPT on end of the shopsmith or I can clamp it in my B&D workmate.

Hey it has only been 427 days since someone last added a post…


----------



## DanYo

Hey Knight ! I remember surfing the internet looking for photos, must have found your webssite.

It is a fun tool to use … I've built a few jigs for it and when my mortising machine broke, I used it allot. It cuts very repeatable joints. Worked very good for small pieces too. I have a Porter Cable 690 always attached to it. Sits right next to the band saw. Bought mine on ebay. I got a steal.


----------



## Ron43334

Dan,

I just acquired a Joint-Matic at an auction in Shelby, Oh for $60. It appears to have been unused or only used once or twice. A bevel miter gauge was included and a home-made jig came with it. I don't know hat the jig is for, maybe it's described in the manual. I have ordered a manual from ShopSmith. I also have a Rockler router table and a Jet Mortising machine. Is the Joint-Matic a good substitute for the Jet mortising machine? The reason I ask is that I am considering selling the mortising machine so to free up funds for another purchase. Also, since you seem to be very knowledgeable regarding the Joint-Matic perhaps you could log on to the ShopSmith website and share your expertise with the SS forum members.

Sincerely,

Ron


----------



## DanYo

Hey Ron
Keep the mortising machine too. The joint-matic will do all sorts of things, but I use my mortising machine also. You got a real bargain for 60 bucks. They sell for much more then that on ebay.
Regards
DAN

welcome tolumberjocks


----------



## Ron43334

Dan,

Do you have the bevel miter gauge for you joint-matic? The reason I ask is I know a fellow who has one, but does not have the joint-matic. He wants a joint-matic, but since he doesn't have one I could ask him if he would sell the gauge if you are interested.

Ron

PS - Sorry to hear about Pratt Whitney. Have you found a new job?


----------



## a1Jim

Looks like a cool tool. It looks like it does much of what my Multi router does at a whole lot less money.


----------



## DanYo

I'd still like a multi router …. >grin<


----------



## Bpb

Dan,
Good revue! I have a 1987 Strong 4200. I use it for Box Joints, small dado projects and trough dovetail that I don't need to jig up for. I really learned the value of the horizontal router with Joint-Matic. I miss the dust collecting feature of the ShopSmith version but this baby has been doing it's job for 23yrs and I have all my fingers. If you find one of Don Strong's original units "grab it up" there ares lots of ways to dust collect. All you have to is remember with this unit is how to count!


----------



## cichriste

I have a jointmatic but it has that crack in it. Does anyone have suggestions of how to either fix it or replace the sliding table part? I am just getting back into woodworking after 9 yrs of not doing it… having to refresh my memory a lot!

thanks,
Cindy


----------



## CellarDweller

Hi,

I'm new to LumberJocks and this is my first post. Great community!!!

I've got one of the original Strong units and it has been an amazing tool to work with. Bought mine at a show 25 years ago and it is still in great shape after many years of use. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## BWTools13

If anyone has the original Joint-Matic manufactured by Strong Tool Design and is needing an owner's manual or instructional video goggle us at Blackwater Tool Company or email us at [email protected]


----------



## BWTools13

For all you table saw guys, we also carry the Strong Tool Design MITER-MATIC, if you were lucky enough to see this demonstrated at a woodworking show 25 years ago it is a great little tool. www.blackwatertoolcompany.com


----------



## lalkie

I just purchased a joint matic and mounted it to my shopsmith 510. The distance between the face of the collet closure and the fence on the joint matic is about .877. The shanks on my router bits are about 1.15 inches. In order to move the bits to cut I have to slide the out of the collet. Does anyone have this same problem and what is the solution. thanks Larry


----------



## Highlander

> I have a jointmatic but it has that crack in it. Does anyone have suggestions of how to either fix it or replace the sliding table part? I am just getting back into woodworking after 9 yrs of not doing it… having to refresh my memory a lot!
> 
> thanks,
> Cindy
> 
> - cichriste


 Shop Smith sells a new sliding table for about a $100 or so. Contact them for more info.


----------



## Highlander

> Hey Knight ! I remember surfing the internet looking for photos, must have found your webssite.
> 
> It is a fun tool to use … I ve built a few jigs for it and when my mortising machine broke, I used it allot. It cuts very repeatable joints. Worked very good for small pieces too. I have a Porter Cable 690 always attached to it. Sits right next to the band saw. Bought mine on ebay. I got a steal.
> 
> - Dan um Style


Dan,
I just acquired this machine and need clarification on the crank assy. It was removed from the sliding table for shipment and I don't have an accurate reference for putting it back together. The owner's manual doesn't show the detailed locations for the nylon and steel washers or which nuts are which. There is no setup guide either for this assy. Do you have this information? Thanks.


----------



## Highlander

I am looking for the accessories for the Joint Matick that are listed in the owner's manual. They are no longer carried by Shop Smith and I haven't found them on the internet searches either. Does anyone know of a source or have them for sale? I also need the detailed assy. for the crank to sliding table setup and adjustments. These were disassembled when I received it. The owner's manual isn't much help on the details and adjustments.
Thanks.


----------



## MyGrowthRings

I'm the guy whose blog you quoted, and I've made a few changes and wanted to give you the direct URL to the Joint-Matic post: https://shopsmith-tool-hunter.blogspot.com/2007/05/shopsmith-joint-matic.html Scott


----------

